# Butternut squash lasagna



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 box Barilla no-cook lasagna noodles
4-5 lbs butternut squash, peeled and diced
2 tblsp olive oil
1 lb ricotta cheese
3 cups grated mozzarella
2 bunches of spinach, rinsed cooked and chopped
2 tblsp fresh chopped sage
4 tblsp butter
4 tblsp of flour
1 qt of milk
salt 
pepper 
freshly grated nutmeg

Pre heat oven to 375 degs. Lightly coat the squash with olive oil and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Place on cookie sheet in a single layer and roast for about 30 mins or until tender. Mean while, melt the butter in a saucepan and add the flour. Stir constantly to cook the flour for about five mins over medium heat. It will turn a golden color, but do not let it get too dark. Add the milk whisking to avoid lumps. Cooke over medium heat until thickened about 15 mins. Season to taste with salt, pepper and freshly ground nutmeg. Butter a 9 x 13 lasagna pan and cover the bottom with a layer of bechamel. Layer four no cook noodles then top with some of the mozzarella, ricota and squash. Pour some bechamel, then continue payering in this fashion. There will be only enough spinach to put in one layer. Place the spinach in the middle layer. Save enough bechamel to cover the top completely. Finich with a sprinkling of mozzarella and the chopped sage. Bake at 375 degs for 1 hour covered.


----------

